# Cub Cadet Hydraulic oil substitute?



## sundug

My BIL has been complaining about the $13 a quart price of the official CC hydraulic oil for his CC Model 2185, is there a less expensive substitute? Thanks, Doug


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Not sure of the price, but I heard you can get hydraulic oil at walmart for cheaper than the dealer. You might also try co-op.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

........Oh and welcome to the forum!


----------



## rocking 416

I use tractor supplys black bucket stuff in myn forgot the name i got 5 gallons for like 30,99 i just read the fine print an it said its substiute for case ih hi tran


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

rocking 416 said:


> I use tractor supplys black bucket stuff in myn forgot the name i got 5 gallons for like 30,99 i just read the fine print an it said its substiute for case ih hi tran


Dan? That you? How the heck are you? That is a heck of a deal. How much of that is added water?


----------



## rocking 416

yeah its me im doing good how about ur self


----------



## rocking 416

No water in the fluid tractor supply has good deals


----------



## lionCub

*Been there*

Hello everyone,

It's great to be here and thanks to all for being so patient and generous with your time.
I just purchased a Cub Cadet 2185 and had the same question.
Spoke to an older rep at the Cub group over at MTD, and he said to me, and I quote: go to Walmart and by the 20W50 oil, that's what these machines had in the hydro's originally, synthetics weren't used in the 2000 series.
I bought my oil in Pep Boys (10% off coupon in May) and hope it works.

Al


----------



## IH farm boy

a lot of them use dextron auto tranny fluid as a equivelent , no name hi tran works very well , make shure it is hi tran not just hydralic oil hydralic oil does not have the additives for the drive gears


----------



## ziggyw

*cub cadet model 2166*



sundug said:


> My BIL has been complaining about the $13 a quart price of the official CC hydraulic oil for his CC Model 2185, is there a less expensive substitute? Thanks, Doug


ok my takes the 14 dollars a qt. went to a cub tractor place and he gave me a gallon of fluid hydr /trans oil part #737-3062 went for 29.00 dollorshe said he does the service on all the tractors and that is what he uses. i went on to cub home page and whent on to live chat i told them my model 2166 in the manual it gives a part mumber 737-3120 and i gave him the part number of the oil given to me after 5mins he told me thatthe 737-3120 is a 10w40 syn blend oil.and he said he didnt have any information available to him on the other oil


----------



## BTJustice

I am not purposely bringing back an old thread from the dead, but this is a top search result so I have to. If your Cub Cadet calls for "Cub Cadet Drive System Fluid Plus" in the transmission, it is OK to use Rotella 5w-40 or 15w-40. However, you cannot use a motor oil filter since it will not let you purge the air out of the system. I am assuming this is because the motor oil filters usually have an anti-drainback valve. So you have to use the Cub Cadet Hydraulic Filter or equivalent instead. I have a Cub Cadet GT2542. For the hydraulic filter, I can use the Cub Cadet 923-3014, or the Wix 51410, or the NAPA Gold 1410.


----------



## Rudedawg

*Just to make sure*

Hello I am new to this forum and glad I found it. I have a Cub Cadet 2166 that is over 10 yrs. old which has been and still is a great machine for mowing our 3 acres. I too have been jacked by the price of CC hydrostatic oil and wanted to know exactly which Rotella is acceptable in the transmission, the T5 or T6 and weight. Thank you in advance, RP in MS.:usa:


----------



## Skydog

Anyone know if T5 is acceptable, or do you have to use the more expensive T6?


----------



## denton300

ok I have a 2010 cub cadet and took the starter out it had 10 teeth on it I got a aftermarket one and it has 9 teeth will it work on it


----------



## Skydog

denton300 said:


> ok I have a 2010 cub cadet and took the starter out it had 10 teeth on it I got a aftermarket one and it has 9 teeth will it work on it


I doubt it. Is the gear swappable?


----------

